# Tv Conundrum - Suv Vs. Pickup



## driveby (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok here is a challenge I'm having. Last summer the wife and I agreed it was time to "go Rving" like the commerical says. So, off I go looking at various brands, get big trailer-itis etc etc. Figure I've got a Durango so I'm good. Thank goodness for the internet. I now have some knowledge on tow weights and can figure out GCWR etc etc. A quick trip to the dealership just recently realized that my particular Durango (A 99 SLT+) does not have the factory tow option (aftermarket hitch). So in addition to the new trailer (Ouback 26 or 28 being my favoured one) I now will need a new TV. Now to the question:

Given we expect to actually realistically use the trailer 10 weekends a year, + one 7 day holiday. Given I have two young boys (3 and 1) with all their gear. We like the interior storage in an SUV. Given I will use this truck as my daily driver in a big city. Given I live in Vancouver and practically every campsite is up a hill or over a mountain. Given the associated limits of the trailer are TT weight max of 6000# and any we will have 800# of stuff in the truck, less than 500# of people I am comfortably under the 8900# limit of the new Durango and 7200# of the F150, Titan. I have hit a wall. What is the best compromise here in your opinion?

F350 - all good except size - I gotta park this thing underground Downtown Vancouver

F150 - Cheaper than the above but similar size issue

Durango - reasonable price but have misgivings about Hemi low end???

Titan - all good except $10-15K more than the above and lesser tow limit.

Keep in mind all of the above will have the appropriate tow package/options and I'm almost positive an overpriced/but dreamy Hensley is in my future. Brakesmart controller unless the new F350 with factory one.

Opinions please!

Ugg, with all this good info I should have said ARMADA not TITAN







oops. Although the more I think the more I will add the Titan and Yukon/Denali to the list.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum









Our next truck hopefully will be a 2500 series suburban with the 8100 vortec motor.

In my mind, the ultimate tow vehicle; power, payload and space aplenty in a reasonably sized package.

The 2500 sub will handle the trailers you are looking at without even breaking a sweat. They can be had used at reasonable prices but they are a little tough to find. I see a lot more of them with the 6000 vortec motor than the 8100. I'd rather have the 8.1 unless the 6.0 has 4.10 gears. I've never towed with one but I've read the 6.0 motor can struggle a little with a good sized trailer unless it has the 4.10's and the gas mileage isn't that much different than the 8.1.

Good luck shopping

Mike


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Driveby,

First off, welcome to the site.

Second, your situation is so similiar to mine it raised a chuckle. I've got two young kids (2 and 4), live in the Pacific Northwest, and have the urge to camp. "My name is Chet and I've got a problem..."







Anyway, you didn't show an Excursion on your possibilities, and I think you should consider it.

Things that you'll like:
1) Lots of interior space like your Durango
2) Tows great with lots of power and it's long (for an SUV) stable wheelbase.

Downsides:
1) A bit harder as a daily driver than your Durango (parking), although my wife uses it with the kids as a daily driver, and said it didn't take long to get used to (her previous car was a Subaru wagon).
2) Being discontinued here shortly, although they've been saying that for the last couple of years but Ford still keeps cranking them out.
3) I think they are a bit too expensive, but all these TVs seem to have that particular problem...









We've had ours for a year and a half and 20,000 miles now, and have been quiet pleased with it. I bought used to take a little edge off the sticker-shock. I also went with the Diesel option to help with towing and fuel mileage, and am glad that I did. Like you said, those Cascade mountain passes are ALWAYS between home and where you want to be.

Chet.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

"Durango - reasonable price but have misgivings about Hemi low end???""

HEMI loe end?? C'mon...this is the HEMI we are talking about!!

HEMI's have GOBS of low end torque, afterall....they still have pushrods!!

The same formula that made them fabled street brutes in the 60's applies to this day!!

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Something to think about that might help on the F350 is the drop it a couple inches. As mine sits now with the 18" wheels I can pull it in my garage which is a 7' high garage with about 1" clearance on top of the red neck lights and the sun roof open. Many of the garages I've seen also have spaces for larger rigs up front, so you might check with them to see what is available.

I must say I am very happy with my F350.

On a side note. Look at a rig with the 17" wheels that will get you a bit more clearance and save you some tire cost too.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm with the others, the more power the better. If you have a lot of mountains to climb, a diesel, or a big block are definately your best bet. I do have one question though? If you are planning on a brakesmart controller, but will settle for the factory Ford unit, why not go with a prodigy for about 1/3 the price. I may be wrong, but it was my understanding that Ford brought in Tekonsha to help them develope the Tow Command controller, and it is very similar to the Prodigy. If I am wrong, then forget everything I said.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

1st of all welcome to Outbackers action

I have been in beautiful BC several times and I would say that bigger is better. I tow with a Denali and just love it. Lots of room for all 3 kids and plenty power. Nice ride as well, towing or stand alone.

I have been reading that GM is coming out with Displacement on Demand engines that basically improves milage while not towing. I already have driven the Grand Prix with a V8 DOD engine. It was outstanding.

Maybe look at a good used TV rather than new. This will keep the $$ under control.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

If your question is SUV vs. Pickup, I'll tell you what happened to me. I had a nice Tow Vehicle when I bought my camper, an '02 GMC Sierra 1500 Extended cab. It is enough to tow my camper easily across this great country.

The problem I had was that it was not enough to tow comfortably. We drove about 5000 miles last summer camping with 2 adults, 3 kids, and a dachshund in that pickup. This year it's going to be another 5000 miles. The difference is that this year we'll be in the Tow Vehicle from my sig line. This will be much more comfortable for my family.

Happy camping!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You don't list the Ram Quad cab as an option but since you list the Hemi I will say that mine pulls just fine and you will notice from my sig that I have seen a few hills.

If the new Durango is in you price range then go for it but with a wheel base of 119" you need to make sure you have very good sway control.

Welcome to the Site, Good Luck with your purchase and Happy Camping!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

driveby,

Welcome to Outbackers!! action

I know you'll get a variety of answers on your question, but let me add my vote for the 2500 3/4 ton Suburban. Plenty of power and plenty of room; a couple of nice sized engines to handle the load (mine's an 8.1 L vortec). Gas mileage sucks but I don't see anyone getting _great_ gas mileage while towing.

Whatever you decide, go for it and don't look back. There's always something better (usually out of my price range), research it, research it some more and then just do it; and be happy with what you get. *Happy* is the key.

Good luck camping!

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I will second Mark. With a growing family, having two extra rows of seats, plus a boat load of cargo space, you should strongly consider the Yukon XL. Often times when driving to the campground I think, "How could we survive with anything smaller?"

If I had the chance, I would opt for the 2500 as well. Our 1500 does fine, but having even more power would be great.

Randy


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We had the same situation- two kids (and a third in about a week) and the TV would have to be my wife's daily driver. We went for a Sequoia with a Hensley hitch. It's a compromise tow vehicle- acceptable size, suspension softness, P rated tires and decent gas mileage, but acceptable power for towing. With the Hensley, towing stability is not an issue.

If it's going to be your daily driver, and you're going to get a hensley, then power is your only issue, not stability. In your situation, I'd go for an SUV with low gearing and the biggest motor available. Tahoe 5.3 or 6.0 with 4.11 gears, maybe? That would give you 3 rows of seating, good around-town manners, and would still let you pull over those mountains. Sure, not as fast as with a F350 turbo diesel, but you don't have all the ills of a *big* truck either.

Or, get the trailer and hensley and see if you Durango's motor is up to it. You can always upgrade the TV later, and Hensley will upgrade your hitch hardware for free if you need to.

Kevin P.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't mean to sound like a do-gooder here, but I have to say it's cool to see everybody plug the various positives and negatives of tow vehicle types without a single bash of anybody elses brand of equipment.

Gotta like the mature folks this forum seems to have...

Chet.


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike - Sell me on the Suburban vs. the Diesel Excursion (besides "I'm a Chevy man")


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

The Hot Rod has to fit your needs.

Good luck!!!!

Paul


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Joshfrantz,

Sub will fit in my garage, the Excursion won't









Wish the sub came in a diesel though, that'd be sweet.

Mike


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

O.K. My turn!!! When I first bought the Outback I also purchased an '02 Durango with 5.9 and 3:92 rear end. The wife loved it. I did too until I had to tow. Being from Ontario, we tow on pretty flat highways. Did the "D" do it. Yes, but it was terrible on fuel, and not enough power for mountain regions. Then Dodge came out with an deal to get out of my lease early, and I ran to the dealership to get into a 2500 Quad Cab with the Hemi and 4:10 rear end. Now I love it, but the wife doesn't. One thing that hasn't been mentioned about the 2500 or 3500 is that you will definately not like the "ride" when not towing. It is definately a "truck" So you should think about that if you plan on commuting every day with a HD.
Now if I was a rich man, the ultimate tow vehicle IMHO hands down would be the Excursion Diesel! I just don't have 70K (Can.$) to fork out for a vehicle.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HI Driveby,

Welcome to Outbackers!

OK, OK, Somebody has to stand up for the Titan here, might as well be me!









First off, I need to correct a couple of misunderstandings I believe you stated in your post. First, with the exception of the F-350, the Titan - at 9,400# - has a higher tow rating than any of the vehicles you listed. Secondly, I do not know where the $10-15K premium for the Titan comes from, my experience was that dollar wise it is right in line with the other 1/2 ton pickups, which as a group are a little less than comparably equiped SUV's.

That being said, and as several of the other Outbackers have noted, we are in an almost identical situation as you. Live in the Northwest (Portland), have two small kids (8 and 5), will be pulling a 28 foot Outback... and have hills/mountains EVERYWHERE!!!









We went through the same dilema last year, and purchased a Titan on Thanksgiving weekend. Our intitial research came down to a short list of a Dodge Durango Hemi, Ford F-150 Lariet Crewcab and the Titan LE Crewcab. All are nice vehicles, but the Titan won. Here's why...

The Durango would have been the easiest to live with on a daily basis, and the Hemi had plenty of power, but the shorter wheelbase really scared me off with the longer trailers.

The F-150 was great, and in many ways my favorite







, but from everything I have read - and in spite of it's official tow rating - it is just not up to the job. I read several comparison tests, and all agreed that for anything other than flat and level towing of a modest load, the F-150 was not the TV to get.









Finally the Titan. Gobs of power (those same comparisons overwhelmingly rated the Titan as the best 1/2 ton hauler available), gobs of technology, and a very comfortable truck. To us it was a no brainer.









A note on the bigger rigs. There is no doubt the 3/4 and 1 ton rigs have higher tow ratings, but the only real differences are in springing and brakes, and todays 1/2 tons are all rated to easily pull any Outback TT out there (Well, maybe not the 5er's!). No, the main reason, IMHO, to go with a 3/4 or 1 ton, is to get a diesel.

No doubt a diesel would pull your house without you feeling the drag, but living with one as a daily driver was not my idea of a fun time. If the truck was only going to be used as a TV I would feel different, but as with you, this is also my daily commuter. To me, the smell and noise is annoying (I know!, I know, they are getting better!). The proper operation (warming up and cooling down) just are not worth the effort. And now that - at least in Portland - diesel fuel prices exceed that for premium gas, I am even more glad I stayed with a gas burner.

All that being said, I have yet to actually pull a trailer with the Titan. Our 28RS-DS comes off the production line this Saturday.

In any case, I am not slamming anybody elses choices or opinions. We all have our own particular circumstances and priorities, but I think you owe it to yourself to give the Titan a good hard look.

We did, and now we own one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I am going to join Doug as a Titan fan.

Here is a link rating titan as the tow-able boat truck of the year for 2004. Now I agree that boats tow different then TT, but as Doug said, at least







of your consideration. As far as pricing goes, I got my Titan for the same as a comparable equipped F-150. I was convinced that I wanted a Tundra until I drove the Titan. Do your research and you will be happy with anything you get.

Jared

http://www.nissanusa.com/m/pdf/2004_tow_ve...of_the_year.pdf


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes...don't disregard the TITAN. I went from SUV to crew cab pickup for towing...and I'm glad I did. Much better for towing.

I find my crew cab TITAN is just as versatile as my Tahoe was. Yes, it lacks a little of the interior space, but makes up for it with much more leg room for the back seat, and a 6' bed. Rear seats fold up easily if you need more interior space to haul around something inside.

I've installed a TruXedo bed cover, and it's like unheated interior space now. I have factory overhead racks so I can still add on bike rack, ski rack, canoe, or long boards from the home center.

Actually, I use the pickup for more things now than I ever thought I would. Especially camping!

Match up your needs with your lifestyle, and have fun shopping!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome Driveby,

You already got a ton of good advice. I'll only add that I tow my TT with a Sierra 2500 with the 6.0L engine and have no power issues whatsoever. No mountains to deal with in Ontario though.

Best of luck with your choice and enjoy the Outback.

Wayne


----------

